# Saturday at Marty's Steamup



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Um! Names please, lots of us don't know who most of these people are?????????????????????


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow wearing Jackets. Whats up? Thought it was suppose to be warm and sunny. Heard it also rained there today. Yes please some names. I am not Johnny Carson and can read in the envelope.







. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Regal..... Holly's doin' a super job with the images. It's very hard for her to get names with the images. 

As a moderator, JJ may be able to add some of them. 

RJ.... Saturday started cold and rainy. We were able to get the MLS picture in just before the next batch of rain came in. The image will need some Photoshop work because two major players were absent for the image. They'll be added then the image will be posted. 

Same with the banquet. They will be delayed because the gentleman who took them will get them to me late next week. Holly may post some of the banquet later this weekend.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stan will be looking forward to some pics of the banquet. Later RJD


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

It was too bad about the rain on Saturday as that was the only time I would have been able to run trains. Unfortunately, the line of people wanting to run was backed up quite a bit (all of the sidings and staging areas were packed with trains either waiting to take their turn or they were "conveniently" parked for storage until their owners returned) and I was unwilling to chance a downpour with my engines. This is the first time this has happened to me but oh well... there's next year!!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Noah and I had a blast! I want to thank everyone for their patience while we took our turns at running. The Cozad's hospitality is 2nd to none!








*Great crowd on hand as the boy "races" other trains around M1*









*All in all, he did great and was complimented by senior management for doing so.







*









* BibleGrove Engine on the infamous MLS bridge.*










*The photo opportunities for tremendous! *









*Noah was handed the remote to "the Goose" and of course, he had to race me across MLS, hehe*









CATASTROPHY!
*YEAP, that's me in the ravine! Dang battery car I brought needed steel wheels for weight and more coupler work...RRRRR* 
*And no, neither JJ or the boy were anywhere is site!* 









It could have been much worse! I couldn't just leave it all shiny and pretty with all the weathered stock everywhere! lol


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

John, 

Glad you had a good time and hope to see you and Noah again next year. 

Chris


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Chris! we had mucho fun and I really enjoyed meeting allot of people for the 1st time as well.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

Glad you and Noah could make it, really enjoyed watching Noah run train. He's the nicest little kid.

Don


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

yea and once Noah found out about the wreck he fired John and told him he couldn't run trains any more 

Noah quickly learned how to run trains in a group. For his first time he did great . 

JJ


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

You're absolutely right! He's the boss and said "YOU'RE FIRED! Only I get to run ALL the trains now" LOL 
thanks for reminding me JJ - that's some funny stuff


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

It was rather strange only being there for a short time this year. It was still great to see all our friends and thanks to Bubba for allowing me to run his rail bus. That was truly a treat. Next year should be back to the full schedule.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Of course Noah did great, we gave him the best advice. "Stay away from the man in the big hat and everything will be OK" 

Chris


----------



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

Posted By blueregal on 25 Sep 2010 04:24 PM 
Um! Names please, lots of us don't know who most of these people are????????????????????? In the first picture the mug shot is of Richard and Trish Eberwein


----------

